

Show HN: Just released the Beta of CraftStudio, my coop game-making platform - elisee
http://craftstud.io/?beta

======
elisee
I spent the last 4 months redesigning and improving CraftStudio and I just
launched the Beta last night. It comes with a physics engine, a HTML5 Web
player (<http://store.craftstud.io/games>) built with Three.js and Lua.js, a
completely redesigned user interface and initial (though still a bit buggy)
Linux support, among other changes.

CraftStudio is my real-time multiplayer "game to make games". I built it out
of my own frustration with existing game-making tools and a desire to let
everyone (gamers, most importantly) make their own games. Minecraft was an
obvious inspiration to its blocky, pixelarty nature.

If you guys have any questions, technical or otherwise, I'll be more than
happy to answer them.

------
benaiah
Wow, this actually looks very impressive. Do you have any idea why most of the
"simple" game-making platforms are using Lua nowadays? Is it just because of
its ease of embeddability into other systems, or is there something else at
play?

~~~
elisee
Thanks :). Yeah, embedding and exposing functions to Lua is very simple.
Sandboxing it too: the I/O functions are confined to a few modules you can
easily disable, which is a huge plus.

And it's a fast, small language with no "complicated" symbols to type (no
C-like braces and stuff) and a nice learning curve, great for beginners /
less-technical people.

